# Hi Everyone



## Momma (Nov 1, 2016)

Hey, thought I'd say hi.  I've just sold my house with a view to buying my first motorhome in December when the money comes through.  Got my eye on a Hobby 750 as intending to live in it full time while i do my PhD   Very excited and fending off many questions from caring concerned friends at my decision.  I'm in Scotland just now but will be venturing south to Lincoln area after the summer


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi and welcome along to the site


----------



## Makzine (Nov 2, 2016)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## Acti (Nov 2, 2016)

:welcome: to the forum :drive:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 2, 2016)

Hello & a BIG Warm snuggly welcome to the forum,
Best of luck in both your search for your Motorhome & your PHD course.


I LIKE BRAINS !!!


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## ldvconvoy (Nov 2, 2016)

*Welcome*



Momma said:


> Hey, thought I'd say hi.  I've just sold my house with a view to buying my first motorhome in December when the money comes through.  Got my eye on a Hobby 750 as intending to live in it full time while i do my PhD   Very excited and fending off many questions from caring concerned friends at my decision.  I'm in Scotland just now but will be venturing south to Lincoln area after the summer



Welcome,good luck, and enjoy


----------



## The laird (Nov 2, 2016)

Welcome n enjoy


----------



## daybreaker3211 (Nov 2, 2016)

Momma said:


> Hey, thought I'd say hi.  I've just sold my house with a view to buying my first motorhome in December when the money comes through.  Got my eye on a Hobby 750 as intending to live in it full time while i do my PhD   Very excited and fending off many questions from caring concerned friends at my decision.  I'm in Scotland just now but will be venturing south to Lincoln area after the summer



:welcome::camper::wave:

We started out with a Hobby caravan, great quality and very warm all year round. Good luck with your plans.


----------



## GreggBear (Nov 2, 2016)

Momma said:


> Hey, thought I'd say hi.  I've just sold my house with a view to buying my first motorhome in December when the money comes through.  Got my eye on a Hobby 750 as intending to live in it full time while i do my PhD   Very excited and fending off many questions from caring concerned friends at my decision.  I'm in Scotland just now but will be venturing south to Lincoln area after the summer



Welcome Momma good luck with your big adventure. Hoping to be up Scotland with my boy next year love the place.


----------



## yorkieowl (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi and :welcome: to the forum.


----------



## Momma (Nov 20, 2016)

daybreaker3211 said:


> :welcome::camper::wave:
> 
> We started out with a Hobby caravan, great quality and very warm all year round. Good luck with your plans.



I have put a deposit down on a Hobby 750.  Very excited


----------



## wildman (Dec 6, 2016)

welcome to the wildside enjoy yourself.


----------



## saxonrosie (Dec 6, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hello & a BIG Warm snuggly welcome to the forum,
> Best of luck in both your search for your Motorhome & your PHD course.
> 
> 
> I LIKE BRAINS !!!



Thought it was donuts


----------



## Tim120 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi and :welcome:

Also :goodluck: with your PHD.

Have fun in your travels.


----------



## mikigough (Dec 7, 2016)

:welcome::camper:


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## mossypossy (Dec 18, 2016)

Momma said:


> I have put a deposit down on a Hobby 750.  Very excited


Give me a shout if you need any explanations or English instruction manual.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Dec 18, 2016)

*Hi*



Momma said:


> Hey, thought I'd say hi.  I've just sold my house with a view to buying my first motorhome in December when the money comes through.  Got my eye on a Hobby 750 as intending to live in it full time while i do my PhD   Very excited and fending off many questions from caring concerned friends at my decision.  I'm in Scotland just now but will be venturing south to Lincoln area after the summer



Hi Momma

Just a word of warning if you are thinking of using campsites in the UK at any time.

I am a campsite warden and have worked ot 4 different sites in the UK and all of them refuse admittance to ANY Hobby units, be it MH or caravan because of the romany/traveller element as these are widely used by them.

Please note I am not prejudice, its simply a rule I have had a adhere to by the owners.

Plus if you need any info on Lincoln and the surrounding area, we know this quite well as we are frequently there as our daughter lives just outside Lincoln in Branston. We are currently on a CC CL site at Greetham, midway between Lincoln and Skegness.

Regards

DJM


----------



## mossypossy (Dec 18, 2016)

Do ye need yer drive tarmackin' mate?


----------



## jeanette (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## jo662 (Dec 19, 2016)

:welcome:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 19, 2016)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Hi Momma
> 
> Just a word of warning if you are thinking of using campsites in the UK at any time.
> 
> ...



Hi ya,
WOW, is that TRUE about the 'HOBBY' units !.
& well done for bringing that to the OPs attention.

I have to be honest I actually don't know what a hobby unit is (About to Google) but just wondering WHY a particular Make or model would attract this View !.

Just googled Hobby motorhomes and They look Bloody Lovely to me, I think they are mainly Fiat based, But did see a Cpl of Fords, Why the concern about Fiats ?.

http://ads.caravansforsale.co.uk/img/adphotos/import/746/611746_-_photo_0_1481893781_img.jpg

http://ads.caravansforsale.co.uk/img/adphotos/import/562/616562_-_photo_0_img.jpg

http://www.omcmotorhomes.co.uk/img/...hicles/raw/hobby-600-fl-276-5841432f00dff.jpg


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 22, 2017)

Momma said:


> I have put a deposit down on a Hobby 750.  Very excited




SO,,,SO,,,SO,,, Whats the out come !.... Have you got it,,,Are you Aboard ?.


----------

